

Local Euler: Now with all 476 puzzles and images - keenerd
http://kmkeen.com/local-euler/?

======
imsky
Great project, now with a Github version:
[https://github.com/imsky/LocalEuler](https://github.com/imsky/LocalEuler)

------
Pewqazz
Awesome, thanks for updating Local Euler! It was unbelievably useful that
there were already text-only versions of lots of the puzzles when I started
putting together EulerPy. I'll work on adding the rest of them in.

------
asgard1024
I know the answer is no, but would it also be possible to add solutions, in a
hashed format? So that one wouldn't need the website to check the answers?

~~~
keenerd
That is actually not completely unreasonable. Tricky part will be adding them
with my eyes closed.

Edit: done!

~~~
dnerdy
Here's a json file with sha1 hashes of the solutions.

[https://gist.github.com/dnerdy/30e2847188a95178688f](https://gist.github.com/dnerdy/30e2847188a95178688f)

I created it using the encrypted solutions from this project:
[https://github.com/csu/project-euler-offline](https://github.com/csu/project-
euler-offline)

~~~
gknoy
Hashed solutions is brilliant! Thank you!

------
mnw21cam
Problem 11 refers to numbers marked in red. Also problems 81 to 83 and 101.
Unfortunately this does not translate well to UTF-8 text. Luckily the problems
can be solved without this.

------
mathattack
What's the story with the hack? It's a shame because the original was so much
fun!

------
MaysonL
hash of dd23490768a67ebc2fc92804d875f292 for problem 8

should be 0f53ea7949d32ef24f9186207600403c

just started working through the problems using swift…

Great project, thanks!

~~~
imsky
Good catch. Updated at
[https://github.com/imsky/LocalEuler](https://github.com/imsky/LocalEuler)

